
Germany Is the Silicon Valley of Political Innovation - slowwitted
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-30/germany-is-the-silicon-valley-of-political-innovation
======
radiorental
Either the correlation of Germany's political institutions to Silicon Valley
is so obvious it needs no further elaboration or this is sloppy journalism.

Aside from this statement I can't derive the intent of the author's analogy.

"When it comes to politics and political institutions, Germany’s record since
the end of World War II as an innovator is virtually without parallel, akin to
the role of Silicon Valley in tech.... If Germany will now be more proactive
in NATO, and ponder what kind of innovation might be required to save the day,
that sounds to me like Silicon Valley working on a new tech product."

Sounds like to me the author tried to stitch together some clickbaity
concepts: Germany/Innovation/SV.

